# Massive Audio HD1600.4 amplifier



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, I had the pleasure of doing business with the gentlemen down at Massive Audio about a month ago for one of these amps. I have since had it installed in my car running several different ways so I could see what it was all about. I would like to first comment on Jeremy and the other guys at the company. Their professionalism, customer service, and overall friendliness have been top notch! It's refreshing to run into guys like this, and it's a reminder of why I do enjoy car audio so much. Good people with a common interest. My review is 2/3's of the way finished so far. The only thing I have not done with this amp so far is to run it head to head with my Zuki ELEETS 4 channel on midrange and tweeter duty. But that part of the review is coming and will be posted in this thread.

Massive Audio :: Amplifiers :: HD SERIES MULTI-CHANNEL AMPLIFIERS ***NEW 2009*** :: HD 1600.4 Amplifier

So, let's start from square one. This is a class A/B fullrange 4 channel amplifier that requires external fusing. Massive Audio has taken a "Zed Audio" approach to their fuse rating here. If you intend to run the amplifier in 4 channel mode with 4 ohm loads on all channels then you will only need 80 amps worth of fusing. But for low impedance/bridged operation you can step up to a 120 amp fuse. This amplifier is a beast!! I have not been able to get the amp on a bench to verify exact power numbers, but I have been comparing it to some very solid other amplifiers to get a feel of what it's capable of. Some of the amplifiers that I have had on the board up against this amp have been an Xtant 404m, U.S. Acoustics USX-2150, and a Clarion DPX-11551. Yes, an odd line up for comparison but I have only run the HD1600.4 in bridged 2 channel operation thus far. 

When the amplifier arrived it was in the typical plain outer shipping box as expected. Inside that box was a very pleasant surprise though. I know as well as anyone that the packaging of a product does not effect it's performance. But who doesn't like opening up a shipping box to find a very nice looking product box? It's obvious that Massive put some thought into how they wanted this entire package to look. Here is the amplifiers "felt feeling" box and it's contents.


















After removing the amp for closer inspection I was also impressed by the look and feel of the construction. This is a solid piece of gear and IMHO the heatsinks are gorgeous. The terminals are plain and have a solid feel to them as well with allen head screws vs strip-prone phillips head screws. Both sized allen wrenches needed were of course included with the amplifier. The opposite end with all of the controls are clearly marked and all of the pots are great with a solid click detent with every adjustment made. So much easier this way instead of trying to guesstimate how far you've adjusted each pot. On to more pics.










































On to what you're all most curious about... How does it sound? Is it really a strong amp or just another dime a dozen amp? I started off running the amp bridged to a pair of 7" midbass drivers. I was using an old school Xtant 404m which is conservatively rated at 200 watts X 2 channels. The Xtant seemed anemic in comparison to what the HD1600.4 was feeding my midbass drivers. The amount of dynamic "ooomph" that I had with the HD1600.4 playing reminded me a lot of having a bridged Zuki on these same drivers. Very effortless power, great control, and a nice clean signal. I used the amp on these drivers for about 2 weeks or so and played around with my HU's X-over settings and just seeing what I thought running subless as well as my normal 4 way configuration. This amp does deliver clean power in spades!

Next I pulled my monster Clarion monoblock and put the HD1600.4 on sub duty. I currently run a pair of DIYMA R12 subs in the back of my Scion so the HD1600.4 was again running in 2 channel mode with a 4 ohm load per side. The Clarion is rated at 1550 watts RMS into a 2 ohm load. Now I'll be the first to admit that I'm anything but a basshead. However, I do really harp on clean, tight, accurate bass response. I also run my subs with a LP filter of 100Hz 12db/oct so there is plenty of information being run through my sub amp in comparison to some people.  The control was still very impressive with the HD1600.4. I didn't feel that my subs were wanting for power at all. There was plenty of headroom available for any demanding transients as well as the juice needed to reproduction of ULF pipe organ music. Most importantly the HD1600.4 didn't impart anything into the signal. I didn't notice any coloration of sound when using it on midbass or on my subs. This, to me anyway, is a VERY important aspect of an amplifier.

Now for the common things. I have to drive A LOT and with that my car audio system can get played for several hours on end. The HD1600.4 has been subjected to a 5 hour one way trip that was repeated 2 days later. I was listening at a pretty decent volume the entire drive and the amp was barely even warm to the touch. The beefy heatsinks are surely doing there job! Next up is noise floor, or lack there of. I won't pass my final judgment on this area until I get the HD1600.4 on midrange/tweeter duty. But initial impressions are very good. Better than the Xtant 404m and better than the USX-150. The gain pots seem to be nice and smooth. Not a 1, 2, 10 type ramp up like some other amps I have used. The X-over's also seemed to be marked correctly and responded as set. Though I only tested those out briefly since all of my processing is done through my DRZ-9255.

Alright, there is the beginning to my little amp review. I look forward to getting the HD1600.4 in place of my trusted Zuki ELEETS 4 channel this weekend and begin putting the HD1600.4 through it's toughest challenge to date. I will report back with my findings. In the meantime, if anyone has any questions or comments I'd love to hear your input. As always, thank you for taking the time to read my babble.

I'll end with a big "Thank you" to Jeremy and the crew at Massive Audio. I have enjoyed doing business with you and am equally enjoying my new amplifier. 

Zach


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Gutz pix?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

x2.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

To be honest, I haven't opened her up to take any as of yet. I'll get on that when I pull her off the amp rack to switch it into the mid/tweet amp spot though. I'm kinda curious myself.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Zach. It's been a while since there's been a good review on here. I'm looking forward to the Massive/Zuki comparison.

Oh yeah, X3 on the gut shots.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

thx for the review, im been VERY curious about these


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Very nice review. These look to be solid amps. Wish I had known they were coming out. The Heatsink style matched the Soundmagus mono amp I had for awhile.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

newtitan said:


> thx for the review, im been VERY curious about these


If you're curious about it get a hold of me and you can throw it in your truck to see if you like it. IIRC you live in Sacramento as well right? 

Zach


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice review Zach. I'll have to drop in to hear this amp at some point.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Sure thing Marc. Just give me a call.

So I decided to in order to be fair in reviewing this amp against the Zuki I needed to remove as many variables as possible including my familiarity with my current setup. So for the first time in well over a year I'm running a 2 way active front stage. I currently have the HD1600.4 running tweets in my dash pods and a pair of 7" midranges in the doors. The twin DIYMA R12s are still being used for subwoofer duty. I have about an hour of listening time in as of right now. Initial impressions are very good. Will report more as the week goes on. I will end up using the HD1600.4, ELEETS 4, and the 404m to run the front stage.

Zach


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^I see Massive's website still has the wrong amp specs. One has to wonder about all of their specs.

Did you measure it to see if their dimensions are correct? (9"x13.5"x2.1")
Do there measures include the terminals or not?


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

It's beautiful...


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^I see Massive's website still has the wrong amp specs. One has to wonder about all of their specs.
> 
> Did you measure it to see if their dimensions are correct? (9"x13.5"x2.1")
> Do there measures include the terminals or not?


I haven't measured the amp to verify the specs. I do know that it's smaller than my Zuki (which measures 16.5"x9.25"x2.4") But I'll measure it tomorrow and report back. It is small for the power it packs, that's for sure.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> If you're curious about it get a hold of me and you can throw it in your truck to see if you like it. IIRC you live in Sacramento as well right?
> 
> Zach



oh snap I forgot you were in town

yeah sure we can hookup, you can see the DEH-P01 in person too, assuming you are interested

let do some pm, maybe next weekend


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

how much was it? looks nice and clean....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't answer any questions on pricing, but getting a hold of the guys down at Massive should be abe to get you a price quote really fast. I have never had to wait more than a couple of hours for a response from any question I've sent them.

Newtitan, I'll shoot you a PM now. Yes, very interested in that HU actually.

Zach


----------



## InterHat (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the review! The amp looks fantastic for being so reasonably priced. I wish more manufacturers would make big simple heatsinks without a bunch of lights and chrome.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree completely on that one Interhat. Simple, understated designs have always been more to my liking. My only cosmetic gripe about the amp is that the "Massive" logo on the top of the heatsink does light up blue. However, I'm sure that would be easy enough to disable.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

So I have about 3 days with the HD1600.4 running my front stage and things are going well. One thing I feel I have to comment on is the stunning low noise floor and rediculous amount of headroom I have with this amp. I still have some EQ and amplitude adjusting to do before I can give it any marks on tonality though. Just wanted to keep the thread up to date with what's happening.

As always, thanks for reading my babble. 

Zach


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I am curious as to what made you want to try these? I know when foreman had his older ones and I had my older one nobody was wanting to try them. So wondered what made you. They look like nice amps and sound like the kind of amp I would like pending the tonal review. I know my soundstream d100 sounds much better than the ED 9.4 but the 9.4 had more power. Details were different w/ the little D100. I wonder if this amp will be like that


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Jax,

I was curious to try the amp when I saw Massive's thread about them. Big power, small size, and asthetics that I actually liked. The asthetics part is very rare for me since I like the clean simple style vs. the overly busy designs. And since my install isn't 100% finished off yet, my car is a perfect test bed for new gear. Might as well take advantage of that fact right? 

Zach


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

You should send it off to Zed to be evaluated. I appreciate you taking the time to give us your review, but I would like to see some real specs compared to the given specs. I would also like to see the inside of the amp.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I would like to see how internals compare to the older ones. Where are they made? Korea ?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> You should send it off to Zed to be evaluated. I appreciate you taking the time to give us your review, but I would like to see some real specs compared to the given specs. I would also like to see the inside of the amp.


I would also like to see a proper bench test done on this amp. But until that becomes a free option it probably won't happen. I've learned that true power output isn't as important as it has been made out to be. Just IMHO of course. I have learned that the HD1600.4 is more than powerful enough to run any of the 8 drivers in my install though. 

As for the gut pics, I will be taking those. But it won't be until I pull the HD1600.4 and put the 404m on the board for the end of the comparison.



JAX said:


> I would like to see how internals compare to the older ones. Where are they made? Korea ?


I'll ask that question and post the answer I receive.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

website specs....

"High Definition"
This NEW Massive Audio “HD Series” has been developed to complement the highly anticipated “DB Series” D Class sub amps aesthetically and functionally. Like their siblings, these new “HD” Full Range Class AB Amplifiers are wrapped beautifully within an anodized brushed aluminum heat sink in “Billet Silver” and the center radiates a soft blue glow highlighting the Massive Audio logo. Massive “HD Series” amplifiers employ our newly developed and proprietary SQE Circuit which improves overall clarity and eliminates any unwanted noise! “Massive Quality” High powered MOSFET power supplies, HP/LP 18DB variable X Over and up to a two year limited warranty make “Massive Value”. 
View Manual 


Details 


SKU SKUHD1600.4 
Weight 14.00 Pounds 
RMS Power 200 x 4 
PEAK Power 1600 x 2 
[email protected] 400 x 4 
Bridged RMS 800 x 2 @ 4Ohm 
Min Impedance 2 Ohm Stereo 
Min Impedance Bridged 4 Ohm 
THD >2% 
S/N 100dB 
Max Voltage 15v 
Max RCA Voltage 5v 
Freq. Responce 10Hz-25KHz 
Dimensions 9"x13.5"x2.1" 
Bass Remote Bass Boost on Unit 
WEB PRICE: $499.95


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I would like to see what type of output devices they use in them


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Subbed on this one. This is a nice looking amp, it has the same basic beauty that the Powerbass series does, or the Focal Monitor $$$$.

I have used the Massive 5ch amp before in an install, which did a fantastic job. Looking forward to your in-depth comparisons. 

Having had the pleasure of listening to the Zuki amp, I wonder what differences you will hear if any.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Now I see what you were telling me about over the phone - very nice looking amplifier!

I think you write some of the best reviews on DIYMA! Thanks for taking the time in your busy schedule to put this together.

I'm also interested to hear how it does versus the zuki.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks J! I got your email the other day. Nice looking driver brother! And as per usual, you're far too kind. Give me a call later in the week if you get a chance.

Zach


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

is this amp going to be $499 I wonder?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I have no idea on what the standard pricing is going to be on these actually. Sorry I can't be of more help there.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I hope not..thats high for unknown to most product..


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I got my Massive 900.5 on eBay for ~$225. Easily one of the most powerful 5ch's I've ever had the pleasure of installing. 

If these are priced right AND they sound comparable (read: no coloration) to a great amp like the Zuki, then I think they should be a hit. Who distributes them on the forum?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Username is massiveaudio on DIYMA.


----------



## syncal1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I do have to agree this amp looks great. Nice review! Thank you for your time. As for a four channel 400x4 sounds like a powerfull unit.
Anthony


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

As soon as the rain stops, I'll be switching over to the Zuki so I can finally wrap this review up. I have had some extensive time with the HD1600.4 due to the foul weather though and it is truly an impressive amp. No coloration to the sound, TONS of power, an amazingly low noise floor, and the heatsink hasn't even come close to getting warm even after LONG listening sessions.


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> As soon as the rain stops, I'll be switching over to the Zuki so I can finally wrap this review up. I have had some extensive time with the HD1600.4 due to the foul weather though and it is truly an impressive amp. No coloration to the sound, TONS of power, an amazingly low noise floor, and the heatsink hasn't even come close to getting warm even after LONG listening sessions.


I'm looking very forward to that. :thumbsup:


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> *As soon as the rain stops,* I'll be switching over to the Zuki so I can finally wrap this review up. I have had some extensive time with the HD1600.4 due to the foul weather though and it is truly an impressive amp. No coloration to the sound, TONS of power, an amazingly low noise floor, and the heatsink hasn't even come close to getting warm even after LONG listening sessions.


=2 weeks from now apparently...use the garage. 

Dude they are expecting a "Pineapple Express" storm after this current one. Which means rain ontop of snow. Which means melting snow and tons of runoff. Which means major flooding in the valley. Yay.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

mSaLL150 said:


> =2 weeks from now apparently...use the garage.
> 
> Dude they are expecting a "Pineapple Express" storm after this current one. Which means rain ontop of snow. Which means melting snow and tons of runoff. Which means major flooding in the valley. Yay.


Ummm Marc, do you not remember that I have my 2 "sunny day" cars sitting in the garage? My car and the Infinity have to sit in the driveway.  No way I'm moving one of the RX's out into the rain.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Of course, I could always make room for the hard top RX7 in my driveway 

The 101 was not fun today at 3:30. It would appear that many of these Bay Area drivers are not used to terrential rain storms  Of course it was 60 degrees and sunny back home in NC


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

LOL! Funny J, that RX-7 is for sale... Come on and get it.  Glad to hear that you landed safe and sound in SF though. Hope you have a productive week out here brother.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Ummm Marc, do you not remember that I have my 2 "sunny day" cars sitting in the garage? My car and the Infinity have to sit in the driveway.  No way I'm moving one of the RX's out into the rain.


Ah yes, how could I forget? The 2 purdy cars and then the enormous mound of random tools, materials and audio equipment. :laugh:

Jason if you think 101 sucked today, 280 was worse (flooded). Super fun with lots of traffic.  The rain needs to stop so I can actually get something done on my install. 

/end thread derail.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Does this look familiar?

OAC160 - Amplifiers - Option Audio

Manufactured by these people.

SOUNDMAGUS Car Amplifier

The stuff is average grade at best. 

Sorry to say it but it is definitely no Zuki grade stuff, and in no way is it worth $499.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

The soundmagus website is great, they actually publish full specs for their amp.
So it does 140watts @ 5% THD.

Basically that thing is waaaaaaaay over rated.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> LOL! Funny J, that RX-7 is for sale... Come on and get it.  Glad to hear that you landed safe and sound in SF though. Hope you have a productive week out here brother.


You STILL haven't sold that thing? You're practically GIVING it away.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> You STILL haven't sold that thing? You're practically GIVING it away.


Tell me about it!  It needs to go so the new toy can come home.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Luke352 said:


> Does this look familiar?
> 
> OAC160 - Amplifiers - Option Audio
> 
> ...


Ouch! Good catch Luke. And thank you for pointing that out. We're still in the middle of the worst storm I've seen in several years so I can't put the Zuki in the HD1600.4's place for the A/B comparison. But I will do that once the weather clears and will post up my honest opinion afterwards. 

Speaking of Zuki grade stuff, how are those working out for you Luke?


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Boostedrex said:


> Ouch! Good catch Luke. And thank you for pointing that out. We're still in the middle of the worst storm I've seen in several years so I can't put the Zuki in the HD1600.4's place for the A/B comparison. But I will do that once the weather clears and will post up my honest opinion afterwards.
> 
> Speaking of Zuki grade stuff, how are those working out for you Luke?


There is always the possibility that Massive requested some changes to enable it to produce more power.


I don't have a Zuki but everyone who owns them seems to love them and from pictures the internals look very well made and we've seen what they can do on a bench, which is better then what these things can do.

I do have a Zed Leviathan though, which I like more and more everyday. Gobs of power, very efficient, and excellent dynamics.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

It looks they used the control layout of the D-class amps and slapped it on the A/B amps. i'm assuming it modular in there.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I love that Sound Magnus website. They honestly show each amp's test specs. BEAUTIFUL, this should be REQUIRED for any amp company if they are worth their weight. 

Incidentally, this amp case looks a Lot like the TREO RSX amp I recently acquired. A lot. In fact I think it is the same!


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Assuming Massive made no internal changes that can justify the price, it would be alot cheaper to buy the Sound Magus labeled version from here Jonvy Auto - AMPLIFIERS > SOUND MAGUS in NZ for the equivelent of $150USD and have it shipped over, rather then buy direct from Massive.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

These amps remind me of Critical Mass.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

actually it is just a rebadge Focal FP 4.75


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

oh snap


----------



## kvndoom (Nov 13, 2009)

Luke352 said:


> Does this look familiar?
> 
> OAC160 - Amplifiers - Option Audio
> 
> ...


That's a hella expensive badge job.:surprised:


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Luke352 said:


> There is always the possibility that Massive requested some changes to enable it to produce more power.
> 
> 
> I don't have a Zuki but everyone who owns them seems to love them and from pictures the internals look very well made and we've seen what they can do on a bench, which is better then what these things can do.
> ...


I apologize Luke. I sold a couple of Zuki amps to a gentleman named Luke in Oz. I thought that was you. Guess not though. Again, sorry for the confusion.

Cheers,

Zach


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

JayBee said:


> actually it is just a rebadge Focal FP 4.75


I thought the Focal was known for running WAY HOT?


----------



## OSN (Nov 19, 2008)

Luke352 said:


> Assuming Massive made no internal changes that can justify the price, it would be alot cheaper to buy the Sound Magus labeled version from here Jonvy Auto - AMPLIFIERS > SOUND MAGUS in NZ for the equivelent of $150USD and have it shipped over, rather then buy direct from Massive.


Wow- so I witheld judgment until more information came out, but this is NOT
good for Massive Audio's credibility. I don't know which 'engineer' provided
this information about fuse ratings and such if the buildhouse provided
real information. Business as usual....


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I agree Dennis, this does not look good.

And no Chris, this amp does not run hot AT ALL. I have used it on everything from tweets, mids, midbass, to subs. It has not heated up once.


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

Luke352 said:


> Assuming Massive made no internal changes that can justify the price, it would be alot cheaper to buy the Sound Magus labeled version from here Jonvy Auto - AMPLIFIERS > SOUND MAGUS in NZ for the equivelent of $150USD and have it shipped over, rather then buy direct from Massive.


Yes the heat-sink is pretty much the exact same and anyone can copy it and has. We have had this heatsink design since 2008.You need to see the difference in parts before you judge the difference between amps that look similar. (ie) SMD, protection circuits, capacitors ect. We have a proprietary tech called “Bass Kompressor” as well. Also every production usually has an upgrade even if very small. I don’t know what parts the Sound Magnus or Focal or Powerbase uses in their amps. I can find out more info but just because an amp has the same heat-sink does not mean it has the same parts-


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I was hoping you would respond in this thread Jeremy. Thank you for that. If you could provide any additional info as to the differences I know everyone here would appreciate that. 

Zach


----------



## massiveaudio (Sep 10, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> I was hoping you would respond in this thread Jeremy. Thank you for that. If you could provide any additional info as to the differences I know everyone here would appreciate that.
> 
> Zach


NP, I honestly need to see what is in each of those amps to tell you the difference. I will try and request information on the schematics for those units and if I can get them I can compare. We are just trying to provide the best amp for the value with a warranty and good service...


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> And no Chris, this amp does not run hot AT ALL. I have used it on everything from tweets, mids, midbass, to subs. It has not heated up once.


It's not the same as the Focal then.:laugh:

I've heard nothing but complaints about the Focal amplifiers running hot. Even worse, when installed under a seat or in a tight place, they tend to thermal!


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

massiveaudio said:


> NP, I honestly need to see what is in each of those amps to tell you the difference. I will try and request information on the schematics for those units and if I can get them I can compare. We are just trying to provide the best amp for the value with a warranty and good service...


Like I said earlier there may actually be internal differences that justify the cost difference, but when I read through your manual and you actually claim the same sort of "technology" that Sound Magnus claims then I really have to start doubting. I'm sure some internal pics so that we can then compare them to the Sound Magnus of which there are some, would calm any unrest.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well I was just on Ampguts and had a look at some of the older P series amps, and compared them to the internal pics on the Sound Magus site, and so far I have to have say without doubt that Sound Magus are definitely the manufacturer of the Massive amps, there were some difference but not enough to claim that they aren't made in the same factory most of the differences were based around different PS capacitors etc.. But now that they are using the same Heatsink design I'd say the differences are even less. One more company down for the cookie cutter amps.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Where's Mr. Massive now?


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

Good info guys, I am looking to purchase amps within a couple of weeks


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

benny said:


> Where's Mr. Massive now?


Wow, you gave him a whole two hours to reply before getting all pissy. Nice.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

oops, wasnt looking at the time.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm going to have to agree with Paul here. It does seem that some people around here are on a bit of a "witch hunt" when it comes to Massive. Just my .02.

That said, I pulled the HD1600.4 and tossed my Zuki Audio ELEETS 4 back on the amp rack. I still have some EQ tweaking and such to do prior to doing the full on comparison. I will say however, that there was an audible difference once the switch was made. I don't know how Patrick gets his amps to sound like they do, but I'm a fan! A proper A/B comparison will be coming in the next several days.

Zach


----------



## Wrong (Jan 28, 2010)

fourthmeal said:


> I love that Sound Magnus website. They honestly show each amp's test specs. BEAUTIFUL, this should be REQUIRED for any amp company if they are worth their weight.
> 
> Incidentally, this amp case looks a Lot like the TREO RSX amp I recently acquired. A lot. In fact I think it is the same!


I am confused on the power specs that are listed and the ones that are in the graphs. The graph states 160 watts at about 8% thd, then the specs at the bottom list it as 160 watts at under .1 thd


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

i am hoping for these amps to come out shining. sizewise they are amazingly compact. I am looking forward to the final results. thanx Zach!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't know how Zuki does it either, but it is to be commended. Rarely do you get such a powerful amp in such a small package that still sounds good.

It would also be amazing to see if this amp could smash through R/C's stupid contest. Just bullshitting of course here.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Alright, summary time as I have 2 more amps that I need to get in my car for testing/review.

HD1600.4:
Pro's-
Very powerful amp in a compact chassis
Attractive heavy duty heatsink and overall simply cosmetics
Nice pots on pre-amp section with detents for every position in the range of adjustment
Clean, oversized terminals that are well secured and feel solid
Allen key set screws for all wire terminations (allen wrenches included of course)
INCREDIBLY low noise floor (on par with Zuki and Zapco Ref amps I have used)
Does not run hot even when I had it running bridged to a pair of DIYMA R12's for extended listening sessions

Con's-
External fuse required (not a big deal, but I prefer to have built in fusing)
Somewhat high MSRP (not sure what the "street price" is though)
Bright blue illumination on Massive logo on top of the amp (again, not a deal breaker but I'm picky)


Now the subjective A/B comparison between the HD1600.4 and the Zuki Audio ELEETS 4 channel:

The same albums were used when testing both amps. What I found was that the HD1600.4 seemed to have a bit more power on tap than the Zuki does. The noise floor was pretty much identical, both amps were SILENT when it came to that. Channel seperation was also great on both units. 

Tonality wise, the HD1600.4 seemed to have a bit more "bite" to the notes making it come across as a little more "in your face." This fact made me cut several different frequencies on my PEQ to tame the sound. Once that was done, I was quite pleased with the sound. Tonality for the Zuki was more to my liking. A bit more laid back/natural sounding *to my ears*. I didn't need any cuts on the PEQ with the Zuki.

Staging/imaging wise their were some differences. The stage was equally high with either amp. Imaging was also sharp and well defined with either amp. The difference came in stage width and depth. With no changes made other than switching amps and getting the levels adjusted properly, the stage was wider and deeper once the Zuki went in. 

All in all, I'm very pleased with the HD1600.4 and will be holding onto it for a long time to come. It's a true power house in a small package. Again, I would like to thank Jeremy Larsson and crew at Massive Audio for allowing me the opportunity to review one of their newer products. They were great to deal with, very responsive and always friendly. I hope everyone has been able to get a decent idea of what the HD1600.4 is all about from this review. If you have any questions or would like any further explanations please don't hesitate to post up in this thread. Thank you for your time everyone.

Zach


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

very interesting....

my only problem is I guess with the price..but not sure what it is....

thanks for the review.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

No worries. I would suggest contacting Massive Audio directly to get the price. I don't want to speculate on their behalf since I have no ties to the company.


----------



## dodgerblue (Jul 14, 2005)

Zach , Great read ,Thanks for the time spent doing the review .


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice review, interesting results. I would really love to see one of these Bench tested. If its truly dishing clean power nearly on par with the Zuki in that small of a package, then wowzors. 

Also will be interesting to see the street price.


----------



## Wrong (Jan 28, 2010)

Were you still planning on snapping acouple pics of the internals, I think you said you would once you pulled it from the car.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Wrong said:


> Were you still planning on snapping acouple pics of the internals, I think you said you would once you pulled it from the car.


Yes, I am still planning on doing that and will post up the pics afterwards.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

yes I want to see up her skirt...


----------



## lancewhitefield (Sep 29, 2009)

For all the compliments that you gave it and comparing it to Ziki and Zapco $499.95 is a very fair price - .02


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

msrp means very little in real world for the most part.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

benny said:


> x2.


You guys and your gut shots. Everyone thinks they are an MSEE.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

snaimpally said:


> You guys and your gut shots. Everyone thinks they are an MSEE.


how can you not want to see what your actually buying? you cant argue there are differences based on the guts of them........

some look like crap and are crap...some look like crap and arent...but in todays world you sometimes can see the difference in quality...

I like to see nicely made amps ...I could care less where it was made as long as it was done half ass right and with some sort of quality...

whats wrong with that?


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> You guys and your gut shots. Everyone thinks they are an MSEE.


I'm no EE, but I can tell a class A/B from a class D at a glance, and I can tell the difference between a 50x4 amp and a 200x4 amp.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

benny said:


> I'm no EE, but I can tell a class A/B from a class D at a glance, and I can tell the difference between a 50x4 amp and a 200x4 amp.



I am not EE either...but I can also tell dif between 50x4 and 200x4 ...

now that I have run my eclipse xa4000 I am not so sure I can tell a difference in a class A/B and a well made class D ....

but I still like to see what is inside the magic box regardless....


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

JAX said:


> I am not EE either...but I can also tell dif between 50x4 and 200x4 ...
> 
> now that I have run my eclipse xa4000 I am not so sure I can tell a difference in a class A/B and a well made class D ....
> 
> but I still like to see what is inside the magic box regardless....


I'm not saying I can _hear_ the difference between fullrange D and A/B, but looking at the guts I sure can _see_ the difference!


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

benny said:


> I'm not saying I can _hear_ the difference between fullrange D and A/B, but looking at the guts I sure can _see_ the difference!


Benny, you would either need to be half deaf or be drunk off of the fan boy Kool-Aid not to hear the difference between class A/B and class D. That's about as easy as hearing the difference between an a CD and a 128Kb/s MP3.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Benny, you would either need to be half deaf or be drunk off of the fan boy Kool-Aid not to hear the difference between class A/B and class D. That's about as easy as hearing the difference between an a CD and a 128Kb/s MP3.


But... but.... the audio God Zed himself said that recent advances in technology have allowed full range use of Class D in the 12 volt realm. Kind of odd since he was the same one in 2005 who said that great sound and full range Class D did NOT go together.

I hope he didn't change his stance because *GASP* his NEW amplifiers are full range Class D....


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

technical advances may be the key word,here. but human ''gods'' have been known to contradict themselves when it comes to making money.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> Benny, you would either need to be half deaf or be drunk off of the fan boy Kool-Aid not to hear the difference between class A/B and class D. That's about as easy as hearing the difference between an a CD and a 128Kb/s MP3.



Can't hear it. As long as it is made right. That leaves a LOT to speculate though.

There are full range class-d amps in home audio that are as good as a/b or even class A amps, and ABX testing proves it.

Now it seems in car audio the noise floor is a little higher in a class D, and THAT you can detect.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

fourthmeal said:


> Can't hear it. As long as it is made right. That leaves a LOT to speculate though.
> 
> There are full range class-d amps in home audio that are as good as a/b or even class A amps, and ABX testing proves it.
> 
> Now it seems in car audio the noise floor is a little higher in a class D, and THAT you can detect.


I wasn't talking about home or pro audio class D. But from a car audio ONLY perspective, it's easy to hear the difference IMHO and IME. I agree with you 100% on the home audio bit.


----------



## W8 a minute (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm not sure how far they've advanced class D technology but I'm pretty sure they've figured out a way to post pictures on this here interweb thingie. 

Any chance you might get the gut pics posted?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

bump still like to see inside


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

As requested... 


























































Open for discussion.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks....now for some opinions on the insides...I am not an expert so ..but I expected more in there....


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks full enough for a 500-600 watt amp.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> Looks full enough for a 500-600 watt amp.


Care to elaborate on that? I'm afraid that I'm far from an EE, so if you could shed some light on that for me I would appreciate it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Please tell me that the board is supported by something other than the FETs. Maybe I am missing something, but I don't see much to support the circuit board itself.


----------



## wes007parks (Mar 15, 2010)

well id like to see the head to head with the zuki im veri curious if this amp comes close or surpasses it.booster pm me dude waiting on that zuki order


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I dont see enough parts in there to support all this power it claims to make..I actually see space in there that should have more fets to make all this power...lots of space..

honestly the powerbass pics I have seen were better looking internally than this...but I am a novice...just my opinion


SKU SKUHD1600.4
Weight 14.00 Pounds
RMS Power 200 x 4
PEAK Power 1600 x 2
[email protected] 400 x 4
Bridged RMS 800 x 2 @ 4Ohm
Min Impedance 2 Ohm Stereo
Min Impedance Bridged 4 Ohm
THD >2%
S/N 100dB
Max Voltage 15v
Max RCA Voltage 5v
Freq. Responce 10Hz-25KHz
Dimensions 9"x13.5"x2.1"
Bass Remote Bass Boost on Unit
WEB PRICE: $499.95


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

wes007parks said:


> well id like to see the head to head with the zuki im veri curious if this amp comes close or surpasses it.booster pm me dude waiting on that zuki order



if I sent this to my buddy who designs these things he could tell me ...I think I will email him and ask him what he thinks of this...

it cant possibly surpass the zuki..not from what my eyes see here..


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

wes007parks said:


> well id like to see the head to head with the zuki im veri curious if this amp comes close or surpasses it.booster pm me dude waiting on that zuki order


I thought I had already mentioned the head to head results on this amp vs. the Zuki ELEETS 4. Did I not?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

JAX this amp has a total output of 600watt rms: MAssive "massively" over rates their products. That is all.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> JAX this amp has a total output of 600watt rms: MAssive "massively" over rates their products. That is all.



This may prove to be true with this line of amps, but the 5ch I used was more than adequate, I'd go so far as to say it was underrated or at least at rated.

But that chassis was much larger, and the units have been around for a while to prove themselves.

P900.5 I think it was.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

You really think that massive 5ch amp did 200 watts rms x 4 plus the subs output in that small footprint? I don't.

Thing is massives amps are powerfull and they offer enough power for most peoples needs so people don't complain but the ratings are way out there IMO.

In any case it's not limited only to this line, just look at their nano amps.

I think they have a great amp line up, stylish good footprint and they are powerfull going by everyones reviews... just not *AS* powerfull (no where near actually) as their joke of a CEA rating.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> You really think that massive 5ch amp did 200 watts rms x 4 plus the subs output in that small footprint? I don't.
> 
> Thing is massives amps are powerfull and they offer enough power for most peoples needs so people don't complain but the ratings are way out there IMO.
> 
> ...


Well keep in mind I think we are both talking about the bigger ones that made them who they are, not the nanos. It is definitely not a small footprint that I'm aware of. Well, not bad for a 5ch, but still its a big one. I know those made rated or at least really close. The nano's... well lets see some test results eh?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I found a local amp manufacturer to me who is willing to bench this amp for me. So we'll be finding out soon enough exactly what this amp will do. 

After comparing the pictures, this board does look all but identical to the Sound Magus C160 amplifier though. Just wanted to give everyone the unbiased scoop here. Listening impressions were good with this amp though. It powered every driver I threw at it with ease. I won't say that the ratings are or are not accurate as my ears aren't calibrated.  But the bench test will answer those questions for us. Thanks to everyone for reading and for the open discussion.

Zach


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

benny said:


> I'm no EE, but I can tell a class A/B from a class D at a glance, and I can tell the difference between a 50x4 amp and a 200x4 amp.


You mean looking at the board and reading 50.4 or 200.4 or 1600.4? 

I just find it amusing that everyone wants to look at ampguts ... has anyone ever looked at ampguts that they didn't like? "Wow, those capacitors look way too small for a 100 x 4 amp". Yes, you may be able to tell some general stuff most of the time you are looking at amp guts knowing the specs. 

BTW, that heat sink design with the fins on the side seems to be widely copied. PowerBass, Us Amps XT, MA, etc etc. all look very similar externally and spec-wise. Either the same build house or rival build houses that are copying each other's designs or at least the "look".


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I find it amusing that these days of mass produced junk that anyone would buy an amp based only on the specs and not want to see if it was put together well or not

if made well it indicates its a quality product...

not always...but its a good indicator....

I fail to see the reason not to want to see the inside..wether looking to buy it or not...

Most of us have now seen tons of amp boards ....I dont think anyone has said the caps were too small...not enough caps or fets yes.....

this amp is a prime example of being rated rather high and not having the parts to support it.......

if nobody asked then someone might buy it based on the specs and not get what they thought they paid for..

this illustrates the whole point right there..


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

snaimpally said:


> You mean looking at the board and reading 50.4 or 200.4 or 1600.4?


No, I mean things like looking at the rated voltage of the rail caps and the number and size of finals per channel, or the size of the power supply. Or were you kidding?


----------



## Accordman (Jan 15, 2008)

how can any of you tell anything with no pics whatsoever of what fets are being used....


im no engineer but im sure most everyone commenting isnt either, but i do know output fets are partially dependant on what an amp does

oh btw ...








By jcoil2010, shot with BlackBerry 9530 at 2010-04-22








By jcoil2010, shot with BlackBerry 9530 at 2010-04-22

heres a few randoms








By jcoil2010, shot with BlackBerry 9530 at 2010-04-22








By jcoil2010, shot with BlackBerry 9530 at 2010-04-22


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Forgot about this post, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-range-b-power-amp-released-4.html#post896657 Massive rep states that the amp actually only does 160 x 4 @ 4 ohm and that the 200watt rating is at 2 ohm.

But an amp that only makes 25% more power at half the impedence is a pretty good sign of an amp that is severly underbuilt, unless they use some sort of output limiting like JL's RIPs, but that is clearly not the case here.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

^Welcome guy who didn't read the thread.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

AAAAAAA said:


> ^Welcome guy who didn't read the thread.


Sorry, I had read the thread but it has been sometime since I read the first few pages. Just went back and saw your post about the wrong specs.


----------



## Beto08 (Apr 13, 2009)

Boostedrex said:


> I found a local amp manufacturer to me who is willing to bench this amp for me. So we'll be finding out soon enough exactly what this amp will do.
> 
> After comparing the pictures, this board does look all but identical to the Sound Magus C160 amplifier though. Just wanted to give everyone the unbiased scoop here. Listening impressions were good with this amp though. It powered every driver I threw at it with ease. I won't say that the ratings are or are not accurate as my ears aren't calibrated.  But the bench test will answer those questions for us. Thanks to everyone for reading and for the open discussion.
> 
> Zach


Did you ever get this thing bench tested?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

yeah...did ya?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Not as of yet. I've been a little preoccupied with a couple of different MECA comps lately as well as the upcoming release of the Zuki Audio ELEETS v2.0 line. I'll talk to Bill, the local amp manufacturer, and see when he'll be available to bench this. Thanks for the reminder guys.

Zach


----------

